# يا يسوع يا حبيبى



## Romantic Guy (5 يوليو 2007)

*يا يسوع يا حبيبى يا من تعذبت من اجلى
اهديك كل حبى من عمق قلبى يا الهى
فأنت اعظم صديق و رفيق فى هذا العالم الذى ليس له صديق ولا رفيق

سيدى يسوع يا من صلبت من اجلى 
رفعوك على الصليب كلصآ يا الهى ولكن انت لا تستحق كل هذا
فهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون ولا يعلمون انك قدوسآ بار


اهدى اليك كل المجد يا حبيبى
يا من وضعوا على رأسك اكليل الشوك 

من اجلى ومن اجل العالم الذى لا يستحق مدى حبك يا سيدى

مخلصى الحبيب اننى ضعيفآ فى هذا العالم 
ولاكنى لست مهزومآ بل منتصرآ بقوة صليبك
لان صليبك واسمك هما اقوة سلاح فى هذه الدنيا 

يا الهى اعلم انك معى ولن تنسانى ابدآ
ولكن لا استحق كل ذا الحب العميق الذى تحمله لى فى قلبك
فاقلبك مليان بالمحبة والتسامح من اجل كل البشر وليس يعرف معنى الكره

فأسمح لى يا الهى بأن اكون ابنك الضال 
وسوف احمل صليبك واتبع طريقك طول الايام
فأنا اعلم يا سيدى انك تسامح كل من يحمل صليبك واسمك لمدى الحياه 

دى صلاة تأملية كتبها انسان عزيزى علىُ*

*صلاواتكم لأجله و لأجلى* :new5:


----------



## الكرمة (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: يا يسوع يا حبيبى*

صلاة حلوة كثير كثير وشكرا للي كتبها وأنا شخصيا سوف احفظها وارددها دوما فقد رايتها نابعة من القلب واللي كتبها قد كتبها بقلب مكسور فمشكورين وربنا يبارك حياتكم ويوفقكم لما فيه خدمة المنتدى و الاعضاء


----------



## crazy (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: يا يسوع يا حبيبى*

اخي الصلاة اكيد حلوه بس ياليتها كانت لله سبحانه وتعالى 
مو قصدي انه يسوع ما يستاهل الحب
بس الاله الوحيد هو الله يا ناس وحدو الله..(اشهد ان لا اله الا الله)

مشكور


----------



## Tabitha (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: يا يسوع يا حبيبى*



crazy قال:


> اخي الصلاة اكيد حلوه بس ياليتها كانت لله سبحانه وتعالى
> مو قصدي انه يسوع ما يستاهل الحب
> بس الاله الوحيد هو الله يا ناس وحدو الله..(اشهد ان لا اله الا الله)
> 
> مشكور



بجد!
وايه الجديد في كلامك!

أشهد ان لا اله الا الله ربي والهي يسوع المسيح


----------



## Tabitha (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: يا يسوع يا حبيبى*

*صلاة جميلة جداً يا Romantic Guy *


----------



## crazy (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: يا يسوع يا حبيبى*

كيف لا اله الا الله ويسوع الهي
صاروا الهين


----------



## missorang2006 (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: يا يسوع يا حبيبى*

*كريزي في اماكن خوصي للمناقشة روح هناك
الرب يبارك حياتك 
ورومانتك الرب يباركك ويبارك الشخص الي عزيز عليك​*


----------

